# How often to feed Manis



## bugmeso (Oct 25, 2014)

I have to go out of town for few days and I was wondering how often do they have to eat.

Tried to correct my spelling but the "Full Editor" would not allow.


----------



## dmina (Oct 25, 2014)

I am no pro here... but I think a lot depends on the size of your mantids?...


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2014)

I feed every other day except for gravid females which are fed daily. Your mantids can go about a week without issues. Water is more of a problem.


----------



## Digger (Oct 25, 2014)

Bug,

It depends on the species, instar and environment. Also depends what you mean by a "few" days. Most mantids can go for a week without food and survive. Water can be just (if not, in a few cases, more) as important.

You can place them in a cooler environment (~ 65 deg F) which will slow down their metabolism. But again, that depends on the species. In general, leaving them for 3 or 4 days is fine. But again, depends on the details listed earlier.


----------



## bugmeso (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks to all who responded. I can do the 65 degrees. And I can have a neighbor spray water in the habitat and sponges. She is not to good at adding crickets


----------



## Forcep (Oct 26, 2014)

If the nymph is not really tiny and the abdomen is plump, they can last a long time without food than you think.

One of my B mendica once refused to eat for more than 3 weeks. Then she started eating again and molted nicely.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 26, 2014)

what species are they and how old? If it's less than a week they should be fine.


----------



## bugmeso (Oct 26, 2014)

I do not know the species, pic attached (one you see)  And they are 5 month sold. I re-captured them after they were released in June. I want to keep them for the winter and release. The one has already produced (2) oothea's .


----------



## dlemmings (Nov 1, 2014)

A week at most is fine, moisture or water and temperature are key but they are hardy.

treat them and feed them well when you return.

I once forgot about a ghost I moved to a separate enclosure after a bad molt...I thought for sure she was done for but when I looked she was fine. I let her out to roam while I caught some flies to feed her, she went on to mate and thrive over 6 months after molting to adult. however the better fed and cared for the better the ooth hatches are!


----------



## SillyMantis (Nov 2, 2014)

I tend to feed every other day-3 days. Too scared to go over a week, but confident they are hardy enough to withstand such fasting.


----------



## Digger (Nov 3, 2014)

The photo is a female Tenodera sinensis. She's gravid and I would feed her once every other day. She'll have no problem eating every day, if you want. I've raised a whole lot of this species (I am the T. sinensis Whisperer).

Flies (Blue Bottle); crickets (make certain they're gut-loaded); moths (a favorite - but none now in Pittsburgh); roaches; meal worms. Water every other day by lightly spritzing a side of the container. Chinese (their nickname) mantids are very hardy. However, letting a gravid female go without food for a week is, in my experienced opinion, not the greatest idea. She's pumping a lot of energy to make that ootheca.

What is her name?


----------



## LAME (Nov 3, 2014)

[email protected]


----------

